

Tinychart – simple, ready-to-go charts - epaga
http://tinychart.co

======
epaga
I like the simple interface here...but what I find surprising is that for this
single-page app, the Javascript
([http://tinychart.co/bundle.prod.js](http://tinychart.co/bundle.prod.js)) is
a whopping 18k lines of code! I'm not a Javascript developer (yet) - is this
normal?! Seems an order of magnitude more than I would have expected...

~~~
bobbykjack
You should clarify - that's the _minified_ JavaScript!

